# Trev's Travel Tales (+ beer reviews)



## Feldon (31/1/22)

There's a stack of beer review channels on Youtube. Heaps.

But I stumbled across this one. I like his style, a lot of his beer reviews, and his travel stories.


----------



## Feldon (16/2/22)

He reminds me of this bloke...


----------



## Feldon (22/2/22)

Or this bloke, and he's a homebrewer too. "You're kiddin' me".


----------



## Feldon (22/11/22)

Forum is a bit quiet at the mo so I thought I'd do an update bump on old Trev.

He’s in Thailand at the moment with his Thai missus. So not his first visit and he knows the lie of the land. A holiday combined with getting some extensive dental work done on the cheap ($25K here in Australia, but done there for $2.5K - “your kiddin’”) .

Here he is reviewing a Tsingtao stout, and then later talks about the more herbaceous local offerings. ‘Midnight Express’? - apparently Thailand has been recently liberated from harsh penalties for users of the green leafy stuff. Now he says it's the new Amsterdam of SE Asia. I remember the days when Aussies got jailed, even hanged, in Asia for getting caught; and old Galbally QC made a name for himself back here by defending the inevitably condemned on various Asian death rows.

Plenty of other recent beer review vids on the channel, and a few about the local tucker too.


----------

